# [OT] L'esercizio più assurdo che vi è mai capitato

## bsolar

Volevo vedere quanto malate possono essere le menti dei professori...

Primo anno di politecnico in informatica a Zurigo, esercizio di fisica, tutto il materiale a disposizione. Il libro di testo di 1600+ pagine A4 (in tedesco!) è già stato consultato dal povero sottoscritto con un certo successo per fortuna.

Ad un tratto mi ritrovo a leggere l'ultimo problema.

"Quantistische Dschungel". Boh?  :Shocked:  Sarà un qualche fenomeno che ho tralasciato di studiare? Scartabello il bibbione in cerca di lumi. Nulla. Leggo brevemente l'esercizio ma il mio tedesco fa schifo e senza indizi non riesco a decifrare il senso.

Dopo minuti di panico provo l'ultima risorsa, il dizionario.

"Quantistishe Dschungel" = "Giungla Quantistica"  :Shocked:  WTF?!!  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Praticamente il problema chiedeva in una giungla con un valore di "h-tagliato" particolarmente grosso in cui una zebra passava tra due alberi ad una certa distanza con una certa velocità, dove si doveva piazzare il leone per intercettarla!  :Laughing: 

A parte che zebre e leoni vivono nella savana...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## ScolaBirra

Politecnico di Losanna, primo anno, esercizio di Meccanica Generale. Praticamente il testo dell'esercizio partiva con una mezza pagina che descriveva un tipico strumento Appenzellese (un cantone svizzero) formato da una semisfera cava in cui si piazza una moneta. Si prende la semisfera e tenendola con le mani la si fa girare. La moneta rotolando sulla superficie fa andare in risonanza la semisfera e si produce il suono.

Domanda: assumendo la moneta ad un punto materiale, sapendo che tra la moneta e la superficie c'e' attrito viscoso, scrivere le equazioni di moto della moneta.

Tra l'altro sullo stesso foglio c'era quello che abbiamo soprannominato "Il problema della carta da cesso": in pratica descriveva un rotolo di carta igenica appoggiato ad un muro (attrito tra muro e rotolo) e si chiedeva la forza con cui bisognava tirare la carta per avere una velocita' costante. Vi lascio immaginare le risate che ci siamo fatti quando abbiamo capito dove era stato "pensato" questo problema...  :Laughing: 

----------

## Ginko

Facolta' di Ingegneria a La Sapienza di Roma, esercitazione di Fisica : dato un tubo lineare cavo lungo X di sezione Y posto a gradi Z di pendenza rispetto al piano, a che velocita' si deve muovere il tubo affinche' una goccia di pioggia possa attraversarlo nella sua interezza senza toccarne mai le pareti interne...

Bisogna dire che chi si inventa questi esercizi di fantasia ne ha da vendere  :Smile: 

--GianlucaLast edited by Ginko on Tue Jun 03, 2003 12:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## shev

/me invidia 

Ma solo qui al poli di Milano non danno questi simpatici problemucci? O solo nei corsi che seguo io? Sempre e solo esercizi banali e scontati (per quanto difficili e /o impossibili)... sarà l'aria (see, a Milano l'aria...), sarà l'acqua...  :Razz: 

In compenso ho avuto alcuni professori che dire eccezionali è dire poco...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## bsolar

 *Shev wrote:*   

> In compenso ho avuto alcuni professori che dire eccezionali è dire poco... 

 

A livello del mio ex docente di fisica che per spiegarci l'elettricità statica si mise una parrucca bionda e si "auto-caricò" davanti alla platea di ~350 studenti?  :Laughing: 

Quell'uomo era un grande. Pazzo come un cavallo, ma grande. Una volta ci disse: "Questa è una cosa triviale, quindi possiamo tralasciare di dimostrarla e passare avanti. In effetti una cosa è triviale quando per dimostrarla non avete idea di dove cominciare tanto è data per scontata."  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## shev

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A livello del mio ex docente di fisica che per spiegarci l'elettricità statica si mise una parrucca bionda e si "auto-caricò" davanti alla platea di ~350 studenti? 

 

ROTFL  :Very Happy: 

Dovrò provare invidia anche per questo... 

/me pensa ad un futuro trasferimento in svizzera

 :Wink: 

----------

## cerri

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> "Questa è una cosa triviale, quindi possiamo tralasciare di dimostrarla e passare avanti. In effetti una cosa è triviale quando per dimostrarla non avete idea di dove cominciare tanto è data per scontata." 

 

SIGN!

----------

## bld

Universita Bocconi, Mil. 

Prima lezione di matematica generale, il prof ci rivolge la parola, dicendo.

"Sappiate che la laurea, non e' poi cosi importante e ne anche la matematica non e' importante. La cosa veramente importante e' che sappiate esprimere i propri sentimenti.." 

Ho dovuto fare 1.5 anni di matematica + 7 appelli per superarla quella materia.. pero ce l'ho fatta.

----------

## cerri

Pero' oltre a essere un grande ha ragione.

----------

## .:[NeMo]:.

Universita' VR (Laurea in Info)

Premetto che anche questo prof. e' una cima ....

Programma del corso di Metodi Formali:

# Introduzione all'analisi e verifica di sistemi complessi

# Posets, CPO, Reticoli, e Teoremi di punto fisso

# Specifiche e proprietà di programmi

# Logica di Hoare e verifica di programmi sequenziali

# Sistemi reattivi e concorrenti: safety e liveness

# Logiche temporali: CTL*, CTL, LTL

# Model Checking

# Analisi statica di programmi

# Schemi monotoni: Esempi di DFA (Data-flow analysis)

# Approssimazione semantica: Interpretazione astratta

# Tecniche di accelerazione del punto fisso (Widening/Narrowing)

# Analisi e verifica: verso una teoria unificante

Esame : 

mi dice: "Lei mi progetti un cellulare con SMV"

si tratta di model-checking

Ma io dove le vado a pescare tutte quelle incasinatissime proprieta' che si sono viste

durante il corso, su un attrezzo che si e no puo' dar luogo a deadlock della tastiera

o mutua esclusione SMS - parlato

Anzi se qualcuno ha qualche idea ....

----------

## .:[NeMo]:.

... poi i fisici sono i migliori ...

Il mio prof. di fisica ci raccontava di un tipo (inglese se non sbaglio, di epoca Vittoriana) 

che voleva forare la Terra per metter su un impresa tipo UPS o Mail Box Etc.

[ IPOTESI SISTEMA IDEALE , NO ATTRITI ]

Tu infili un pacco nell'estremita' A quello accelera, giunge al centro della Terra, decelera e 

arriva all'estremita' B (nota che il tempo di attraversamento e' costante) ...

 :Exclamation: 

----------

